# King Starboard Transom Trim Wedge



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Buy a chunk, cut it, drill holes and mount it.

Using washers first would give you a reference point for a pattern.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

10-4, thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’ve never seen starboard wedges, starboard will compress when you tighten the bolts. Here’s a 1 piece wedge made in USA. 
https://www.iboats.com/shop/panther-5-reversible-wedge-plate.html


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks Mac, I'll check it out. Looks better than what I have been able to come up with.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

BudT said:


> Thanks Mac, I'll check it out. Looks better than what I have been able to come up with.


No problem


----------

